# Knives from kits/parts



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Years ago I have made some knives from various steels that were ground/forged/heat treated. I don't have that equipment now and wanted some knives that were quality but have some homemade character. I still have a real big Bowie I made.

I'm working on some small ones now for kitchen use, paring carving etc. Later will make some larger ones, 6" boning 8-10" cartouche 8" butcher, then some for outside use. Will see what various kit blade steels work/last like first, along with handle materials.

There seems to be plenty of choices for blades of both carbon and stainless. You can also buy your staves or make your own.

These are a paring and "steak" knife made with Green River stainless blades and osage orange staves. They fit your hand nice.

















I was surprised at how hard/tough this stainless was, my cobalt drill bits and files had a tough time on the handles. The osage is also a very tough wood to work. The wood will burn easily if you try to grind it.

I'm planning on 2-3 pairing and 6 steak knives to start.

Anyone have favorite for knife supplies? I wish I had purchased some Solingen blades years ago that are NLA


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

very nice , well done .


----------

